# Tahrir Square Rape celebration



## Mr.Fitnah (Feb 15, 2011)

(CBSNews)  On Friday February 11, the day Egyptian president Hosni Mubarak stepped down, CBS correspondent Lara Logan was covering the jubilation in Tahrir Square for a 60 MINUTES story when she and her team and their security were surrounded by a dangerous element amidst the celebration. It was amob of more than 200 people whipped into frenzy.
In the crush of the mob, she was separated from her crew. She wassurrounded and suffered a brutal and sustained sexual assault andbeating before being saved by a group of women and an estimated 20Egyptian soldiers. She reconnected with the CBS team, returned to herhotel and returned to the United States on the first flight the nextmorning. She is currently in the hospital recovering.

There will be no further comment from CBS News and Correspondent Loganand her family respectfully request privacy at this time.

CBS News' Lara Logan Assaulted During Egypt Protests - 60 Minutes - CBS News


----------



## waltky (Feb 15, 2011)

She was on Charlie Rose last week saying she wasn't going back after the first incident because it wasn't safe...

*CBS' Lara Logan survived 'brutal' sexual assault in Egypt*
_15 Feb.`11 &#8212; CBS News correspondent Lara Logan was recovering in a U.S. hospital Tuesday from a sexual attack and beating she sustained while reporting on the tumultuous events in Cairo._


> Logan was in the city's Tahrir Square on Friday after Egyptian president Hosni Mubarak stepped down when she, her team and their security "were surrounded by a dangerous element amidst the celebration," CBS said in a statement Tuesday.  The network described a mob of more than 200 people "whipped into a frenzy."
> 
> Separated from her crew in the crush of the violent pack, she suffered what CBS called "a brutal and sustained sexual assault and beating." She was saved by a group of women and an estimated 20 Egyptian soldiers, the network said. The Associated Press does not name victims of a sexual assault unless the victim agrees to it.  She reconnected with the CBS team and returned to the U.S. on Saturday.
> 
> ...



See also:

*CBS correspondent assaulted in Egypt*
_February 15, 2011 -- A CBS correspondent was brutally attacked Friday in Cairo's Tahrir Square after the resignation of Egyptian President Hosni Mubarak, the network said in a statement released Tuesday._


> Lara Logan, 39, was covering celebrations for a "60 Minutes" story, the network said, when a frenzied mob of about 200 people surrounded her, her crew and their security team. Separated from the others in the chaos, Logan was surrounded, beaten and sexually assaulted, the statement said.  A group of women and about 20 Egyptian soldiers intervened to rescue the correspondent, the network said.  Logan reconnected with her team and returned to her hotel, CBS said. She returned Saturday to the United States, where she has been hospitalized.  CBS said it would have no further comment and that Logan and her family requested privacy.
> 
> Logan, a native of South Africa, began her work with CBS on "60 Minutes II" in 2002 and then moved to the original "60 Minutes" two years later. She was promoted to chief foreign correspondent in 2006 and to chief foreign affairs correspondent in 2008.  Earlier during the Cairo protests, Logan and her crew were detained overnight and interrogated.  "We were not attacked by crazy people in Tahrir Square," Logan told Esquire's The Politics Blog about the February 3 incident. "We were detained by the Egyptian army. Arrested, detained and interrogated. Blindfolded, handcuffed, taken at gunpoint, our driver beaten. It's the regime that arrested us. They arrested (our producer) just outside of his hotel, and they took him off the road at gunpoint, threw him against the wall, handcuffed him, blindfolded him. Took him into custody like that."
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## The Infidel (Feb 15, 2011)

Oh come on..... it was a peaceful democratic rebellion right?




Hmm Im curious if "Boy Wonder" will take credit for that too....


----------



## The Joe (Feb 15, 2011)

I don't feel sorry for her.  In no way did she deserve to have this happen to her, but what do you expect to when you go around calling for sharia law thru democracy.  If anything, you can anticipate this to be the norm until the liberals are ready to call a terrorist a terrorist.


----------



## The Infidel (Feb 15, 2011)

The Joe said:


> *I don't feel sorry for her. * In no way did she deserve to have this happen to her, but what do you expect to when you go around calling for sharia law thru democracy.  If anything, you can anticipate this to be the norm until the liberals are ready to call a terrorist a terrorist.




I do.... although, I hate her politics... she didnt deserve rape!

Those animals are scum, but I guess Allah allows that stuff right?

Sharia Law is a scurge on civilization and should be irraticated!


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 15, 2011)

The Infidel said:


> Oh come on..... it was a peaceful democratic rebellion right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Only if it turns out good in the end. If it turns out badly than Booooosh will get the blame.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Feb 15, 2011)

The Joe said:


> I don't feel sorry for her.  In no way did she deserve to have this happen to her, but what do you expect to when you go around calling for sharia law thru democracy.  If anything, you can anticipate this to be the norm until the liberals are ready to call a terrorist a terrorist.



Eh?

Who's calling for sharia law through Democracy?


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Feb 15, 2011)

The Infidel said:


> The Joe said:
> 
> 
> > *I don't feel sorry for her. * In no way did she deserve to have this happen to her, but what do you expect to when you go around calling for sharia law thru democracy.  If anything, you can anticipate this to be the norm until the liberals are ready to call a terrorist a terrorist.
> ...



How do you know she was raped by a Muslim? How do you know what her personal politics are? What does this have to do with Sharia law (which, of course, forbids rape).


----------



## JScott (Feb 15, 2011)

theDoctorisIn said:


> The Joe said:
> 
> 
> > I don't feel sorry for her.  In no way did she deserve to have this happen to her, but what do you expect to when you go around calling for sharia law thru democracy.  If anything, you can anticipate this to be the norm until the liberals are ready to call a terrorist a terrorist.
> ...



Thats all they hear. Rape and Sharia.


----------



## The Infidel (Feb 15, 2011)

theDoctorisIn said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> > The Joe said:
> ...



Im going to take a chance and jump to a conclusion.... care to prove me wrong? Go ahead, but until then.... I say it was radical islamists that did it.

As for her politics.... whatever!

You just want to try and take the moral high ground.... take it, I dont give a fuck!

Those folks are animals, and I doubt in a real "peaceful democratic rebellion" women dont get raped and beaten with a crowd of onlookers.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Feb 15, 2011)

The Infidel said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > The Infidel said:
> ...



Do you know what the definition of prejudice is?



> As for her politics.... whatever!


Another ASSumption?



> You just want to try and take the moral high ground.... take it, I dont give a fuck!
> 
> Those folks are animals, and I doubt in a real "peaceful democratic rebellion" women dont get raped and beaten with a crowd of onlookers.



Um, not trying to "take the moral high ground". Just calling you out on your racism.


----------



## MaggieMae (Feb 15, 2011)

The Joe said:


> I don't feel sorry for her.  In no way did she deserve to have this happen to her, but what do you expect to when you go around calling for sharia law thru democracy.  If anything, you can anticipate this to be the norm until the liberals are ready to call a terrorist a terrorist.



Oh please. It's a downright miracle there wasn't more violence. In fact, there was very little. The facts don't differentiate between a Muslim man and an American man in that that many *men* can't keep their hands off a woman, especially a pretty blond woman. I _DO_ feel sorry for her, and hopefully at least she learned THAT lesson.


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 15, 2011)

I don't give a shit whether it was pig fucking radical islamists or franciscan monks. I hope the assholes that did it rott in whatever hell their god sends them to. But  I would have to agree, given the location and circumstance, that the _probability_ of it being done by Sharia Law sympathizing muslims is high.


----------



## MaggieMae (Feb 15, 2011)

theDoctorisIn said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



Forgive them, Doc. They're Beckites and only repeating his Truth. "They're all animals."


----------



## Twin Fist (Feb 15, 2011)

The Infidel said:


> Those animals are scum, but I guess Allah allows that stuff right?
> 
> Sharia Law is a scurge on civilization and should be irraticated![/FONT]




quoted for truth


----------



## The Joe (Feb 15, 2011)

theDoctorisIn said:


> The Joe said:
> 
> 
> > I don't feel sorry for her.  In no way did she deserve to have this happen to her, but what do you expect to when you go around calling for sharia law thru democracy.  If anything, you can anticipate this to be the norm until the liberals are ready to call a terrorist a terrorist.
> ...



If you need me to answer that, you don't have the common sense needed to enter this conversation.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Feb 15, 2011)

The Joe said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > The Joe said:
> ...



Translation: I've got nothing, but I can't admit it.

Try again?


----------



## The Joe (Feb 15, 2011)

The Joe said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > The Joe said:
> ...





MaggieMae said:


> The Joe said:
> 
> 
> > I don't feel sorry for her.  In no way did she deserve to have this happen to her, but what do you expect to when you go around calling for sharia law thru democracy.  If anything, you can anticipate this to be the norm until the liberals are ready to call a terrorist a terrorist.
> ...



Are you stupid?  You wouldn't know a fact if it where an STD and you urinated blood.  Here's a fact, the world is laughing at Obama and you stand in support of him.  I suggest you start living life more independently and think for yourself.  Did you see that protester signs mocking Obama?  It's a fact, they don't like him or his media there. 



Also, how many independent contractors died when the Death Star blew up?  If a group of stoners can figure out there are occupational hazards deciding which jobs to take in life, then why can't the enlightened media figure it out?


----------



## The Joe (Feb 15, 2011)

theDoctorisIn said:


> The Joe said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



or read my signature and connect the dots


----------



## Avatar4321 (Feb 15, 2011)

theDoctorisIn said:


> The Joe said:
> 
> 
> > I don't feel sorry for her.  In no way did she deserve to have this happen to her, but what do you expect to when you go around calling for sharia law thru democracy.  If anything, you can anticipate this to be the norm until the liberals are ready to call a terrorist a terrorist.
> ...



The Muslim Brotherhood. Although to be fair, they really only want democracy so they can seize total power for themselves at some point.


----------



## The Infidel (Feb 15, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > The Infidel said:
> ...



You two stupid asshats.... The race card?????  REALLY?????

You lose!


----------



## Zander (Feb 15, 2011)

BLULUULOOLOOOLOOO!!! BLULOOLOOOLOO!!! VE GANG RAPEDZ YOUZ FOR ALLAH!!! BLUULIOOLOOOOLOOO!!! VE BLOWZ YOU UP!!! BLULOOLOOOLOOOO!!!!! BLULOOLOOO!!! ANGRY CAMEL MAN GANG RAPEDZ FOR ALLAH!!! BLULOOLOOLOOOOO!!! ALLAH BE PRAISEDZ!!!! BLULOOLOOO!!!!! VE IZZ RELIGION OF PIECE!!! PIECE OF ASS!!!! BLULOOOLOOOLOOO!!! BLULOOOOLOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## strollingbones (Feb 16, 2011)

i love how worked up yall can get about this but very little is being said about women being raped in the military in the us and how that is ignored....you want to be outraged...why dont you be outraged about something closer to home?


----------



## actsnoblemartin (Feb 16, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> The Joe said:
> 
> 
> > I don't feel sorry for her.  In no way did she deserve to have this happen to her, but what do you expect to when you go around calling for sharia law thru democracy.  If anything, you can anticipate this to be the norm until the liberals are ready to call a terrorist a terrorist.
> ...



so men are animals, is that what your saying?


----------



## midcan5 (Feb 16, 2011)

The compassion and understanding of the right wing demonstrated in the replies above is underwhelming. Seems in their world shooting doctors who help women is OK, but a women who presents the news fairly is an OK target for savages. What an odd ideology these pretend moral right wing Americans follow, if it fits their ideology all is OK, but others who engage in evil are not OK. 

Philip Zimbardo shows how people become monsters ... or heroes | Video on TED.com


"We first kill people with our minds, before we kill them with weapons. Whatever the conflict, the enemy is always the destroyer. We're on God's side; they're barbaric. We're good, they're evil. War gives us a feeling of moral clarity that we lack at other times." Sam Keen


----------



## chanel (Feb 16, 2011)

Have the liberal pundits compared them to the tea party yet? Oh wait. That wouldn't fit with the spin. Never mind.


----------



## Anachronism (Feb 16, 2011)

I have great sympathy for what happened to this woman. No woman should ever have to undergo any form of sexual abuse.

HOWEVER.... I also have to say that considering WHERE in the world this reporter was, and the general unrest that was going on, I believe it was absolutely STUPID of her to be there, or at least to be out in public during the event. 

Am I the ONLY ONE who noticed the almost total lack of women amongst the "protesters"? That should have been a signal to ANY female reporter that maybe it wasn't such a hot idea to go wandering about in the crowd. 

I hope Mrs. Logan comes through this horrific ordeal in as positive a mental and physical state as possible. I also hope that maybe it will be a lesson to her and to other female reporters about using even a small amount of Common Sense in the future.


----------



## Twin Fist (Feb 16, 2011)

I dont want to mean to the victim of a crime, but this was the same as going swimming in the ocean with T-bone underwear on, you should have expected to get bit


----------



## asterism (Feb 16, 2011)

I bet if she got raped in a Tea Party crowd the entire movement would be discredited.  But in this case it's considered an isolated incident.  Funny that.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 16, 2011)

Women can't walk the streets of Egypt without being harassed by strange horney men, Egypt has very high rates for female sexual assault, this is not surprising. Egyptians could give a fuck less about journalists too by the way in case anyone has cared to notice.

UNFPA Egypt - Gender-based Violence

Al-Ahram Weekly | Egypt | Women are hurting


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 16, 2011)

theDoctorisIn said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> > The Joe said:
> ...



Egypt is a majority Muslim country, odds are some Muslims were involved. Christians have been trying to stay off the grid in Egypt since this whole uprising started, going around raping women would make the Muslims clamp down on them even more. The funny thing is if Christians did do this, the Egyptians would throw them on the world stage to discipline them for the world to see, and talk about how Christians are heathens and rape women. When a Muslim does it, crickets.


----------



## Truthmatters (Feb 16, 2011)

Do you people have any idea of the rape rates in your own metropolitian areas?


----------



## asterism (Feb 16, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> Do you people have any idea of the rape rates in your own metropolitian areas?



With our without a Tea Party demonstration in town?


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Feb 16, 2011)

I miss labeled the  title She wasnt raped, but groped, alot.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 16, 2011)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> I miss labeled the  title She wasnt raped, but groped, alot.



Thats how they do in Egypt, any woman that has been there will attest to that fact.


----------



## MaggieMae (Feb 16, 2011)

The Joe said:


> The Joe said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



Ya think? As the saying currently goes, "You're entitled to your own opinions, but not your own facts." The world??? Apparently you're clueless about how most AMERICANS feel about Obama's respect worldwide, let alone the rest of the world.

Majority of Americans Say World Leaders Respect Obama


> This year's measure is from Gallup's Feb. 2-5 World Affairs survey, conducted shortly after the turmoil in Egypt began to dominate international news. Mid-February Gallup polling shows that Americans highly approve of Obama's handling of the Egyptian situation, so views of his standing in the eyes of world leaders could have changed since the early February survey.


----------



## MaggieMae (Feb 16, 2011)

Zander said:


> BLULUULOOLOOOLOOO!!! BLULOOLOOOLOO!!! VE GANG RAPEDZ YOUZ FOR ALLAH!!! BLUULIOOLOOOOLOOO!!! VE BLOWZ YOU UP!!! BLULOOLOOOLOOOO!!!!! BLULOOLOOO!!! ANGRY CAMEL MAN GANG RAPEDZ FOR ALLAH!!! BLULOOLOOLOOOOO!!! ALLAH BE PRAISEDZ!!!! BLULOOLOOO!!!!! VE IZZ RELIGION OF PIECE!!! PIECE OF ASS!!!! BLULOOOLOOOLOOO!!! BLULOOOOLOOOOO!!!!!



Now there's a real grown-up reaction. She was brutalized long after Mubarak's camel brigade went roaring through, by the way. If you're going to poke fun at camel jockeys, blame the coveted Mubarak by the right.


----------



## MaggieMae (Feb 16, 2011)

actsnoblemartin said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > The Joe said:
> ...



Many can't keep it zipped. Wanna go there?


----------



## MaggieMae (Feb 16, 2011)

chanel said:


> Have the liberal pundits compared them to the tea party yet? Oh wait. That wouldn't fit with the spin. Never mind.



Well there were a few anti-Obama signs, but not as many as at some of the tea party gatherings in the summer of 09. I don't think any sexual assaults occurred, though, so your comment was apparently just meant to further inflame? Got it.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 16, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > BLULUULOOLOOOLOOO!!! BLULOOLOOOLOO!!! VE GANG RAPEDZ YOUZ FOR ALLAH!!! BLUULIOOLOOOOLOOO!!! VE BLOWZ YOU UP!!! BLULOOLOOOLOOOO!!!!! BLULOOLOOO!!! ANGRY CAMEL MAN GANG RAPEDZ FOR ALLAH!!! BLULOOLOOLOOOOO!!! ALLAH BE PRAISEDZ!!!! BLULOOLOOO!!!!! VE IZZ RELIGION OF PIECE!!! PIECE OF ASS!!!! BLULOOOLOOOLOOO!!! BLULOOOOLOOOOO!!!!!
> ...



How is Mubarak to blame for this woman being assaulted?


----------



## MaggieMae (Feb 16, 2011)

asterism said:


> I bet if she got raped in a Tea Party crowd the entire movement would be discredited.  But in this case it's considered an isolated incident.  Funny that.



Uh, because it *was* an isolated incident amid a mob scene _in a foreign country_. HUGE difference.


----------



## MaggieMae (Feb 16, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Women can't walk the streets of Egypt without being harassed by strange horney men, Egypt has very high rates for female sexual assault, this is not surprising. Egyptians could give a fuck less about journalists too by the way in case anyone has cared to notice.
> 
> UNFPA Egypt - Gender-based Violence
> 
> Al-Ahram Weekly | Egypt | Women are hurting



That kind of argument is dumb. The United States doesn't have a stellar record regarding violence and sexual violence against women, either.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 16, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Women can't walk the streets of Egypt without being harassed by strange horney men, Egypt has very high rates for female sexual assault, this is not surprising. Egyptians could give a fuck less about journalists too by the way in case anyone has cared to notice.
> ...



The US has nothing to do with my post, nice try.


----------



## MaggieMae (Feb 16, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...



Zander was making a funny, implying that some towel-head did it. I was pointing out that the incident of men on camels trying to break up the crowd happened long before the CBS reporter was attacked. It was Mubarack's thugs who sent in the camels and horses at least a week before the sexual assault incident. Get it now?


----------



## MaggieMae (Feb 16, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Then what *is* your point? That violence against women happens in Egypt? Well surprise surprise. It happens everywhere. <--*My* point. We can't control what happens in Egypt (on any front, by the way).


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 16, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...



I doubt Mubarak would have told his thugs to sexually assault reporters.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 16, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...



My point is Egypt has a problem with women being sexually harassed, most of the time it goes un reported. If you do not believe me, feel free to buy a ticket to Cairo and go see for yourself.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 16, 2011)

60 percent of women harassed on daily basis

BBC NEWS | Middle East | Egypt's sexual harassment 'cancer'

Two-thirds of Egyptian men harass women? | Reuters


----------



## Bosun (Feb 16, 2011)

peace through appeasement.


----------



## Bosun (Feb 16, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> 60 percent of women harassed on daily basis
> 
> BBC NEWS | Middle East | Egypt's sexual harassment 'cancer'
> 
> Two-thirds of Egyptian men harass women? | Reuters


the infidel west sure has a screwed up society.  now the muslim brotherhood can straighten things out. 





> &#8220;A senior member of the Brotherhood has already announced that their aim will be to &#8216;prepare the Egyptian people for war with Israel&#8217; and called for the Suez Canal to be closed so as to disrupt the West's oil trade. Another announced that a newly elected legislature's first duty will be to re-consider the peace treaty with Israel. As a matter of course, as soon as they can, the Brotherhood will terminate Egypt's tourist industry, one of its chief sources of income and an employer of many of the people demonstrating in Cairo today, because they regard tourists as a foreign taint and their interest in ancient ruins as promoting paganism. As Islamist revolutionaries, whatever more palatable image they may choose to present for now, they do not have the slightest interest in raising the Egyptian people's standard of living, because they detest liberal individualism and economic freedom. *Added Link* http://www.israelnationalnews.com/News/news.aspx/142319


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 16, 2011)

Bosun said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > 60 percent of women harassed on daily basis
> ...



From the surveys taken most of the Egyptian men believe these women deserved to be harassed and all women should be home before 8 o'clock.


----------



## Bosun (Feb 16, 2011)

all joking aside, we  should watch out what we wish for regarding Egypt and the rest of the middle east...





> &#8220;Let's make good and certain we know what we're wishing for in Egypt. Authoritarian regimes can transition to liberal democracy, but it is an infinitely complex and potentially dangerous process.&#8221;


----------



## Bosun (Feb 16, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Bosun said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



maybe by 5 would be better, the hunters want to be fed by 6.... as far as harassment, i don't want anyone pissing or spitting in my food....


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 16, 2011)

Bosun said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Bosun said:
> ...



Egypt is basically a shit hole, case closed.


----------



## Bosun (Feb 16, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Bosun said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



you may have accurately stated the sad conditions of Egypt and many other countries in that region....


----------



## Jos (Feb 16, 2011)

Bosun said:


> > &#8220;A senior member of the Brotherhood has already announced that their aim will be to &#8216;prepare the Egyptian people for war with Israel&#8217; and called for the Suez Canal to be closed so as to disrupt the West's oil trade. Another announced that a newly elected legislature's first duty will be to re-consider the peace treaty with Israel. As a matter of course, as soon as they can, the Brotherhood will terminate Egypt's tourist industry, one of its chief sources of income and an employer of many of the people demonstrating in Cairo today, because they regard tourists as a foreign taint and their interest in ancient ruins as promoting paganism. As Islamist revolutionaries, whatever more palatable image they may choose to present for now, they do not have the slightest interest in raising the Egyptian people's standard of living, because they detest liberal individualism and economic freedom.


No link to that quote, I wonder why?
JewishWorldReview. com


----------



## thereisnospoon (Feb 16, 2011)

theDoctorisIn said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> > The Joe said:
> ...



Sharia Law does not "forbid" rape. Sharia law shames the victims of rape.
That is why in every Muslim country that has experienced uprising, women are raped to "shame" them and the woman's family.

These people are lower than animals. 
Time to rescind their foreign aid. Especially in light of the fat that the Egyptian military has agreed to allow the Muslim Brotherhood to participate in the soon to be formed national government.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Feb 16, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> The Joe said:
> 
> 
> > I don't feel sorry for her.  In no way did she deserve to have this happen to her, but what do you expect to when you go around calling for sharia law thru democracy.  If anything, you can anticipate this to be the norm until the liberals are ready to call a terrorist a terrorist.
> ...


Nice try....A fact cannot differentiate anything. Only a being with the power to reason can do that.
"men cannot keep their hands off a pretty blonde woman"....?
Now you are opening another can of worms..MSM kool-aid.. Obama has the gall to call what happened in Egypt "peaceful".....If Obama is truly Ivy League educated than he is a dumbest smart person known to mankind.
I suppose the Watts riots and the Rodney King riots were peaceful protests....


----------



## Bosun (Feb 16, 2011)

Jos said:


> Bosun said:
> 
> 
> > > A senior member of the Brotherhood has already announced that their aim will be to prepare the Egyptian people for war with Israel and called for the Suez Canal to be closed so as to disrupt the West's oil trade. Another announced that a newly elected legislature's first duty will be to re-consider the peace treaty with Israel. As a matter of course, as soon as they can, the Brotherhood will terminate Egypt's tourist industry, one of its chief sources of income and an employer of many of the people demonstrating in Cairo today, because they regard tourists as a foreign taint and their interest in ancient ruins as promoting paganism. As Islamist revolutionaries, whatever more palatable image they may choose to present for now, they do not have the slightest interest in raising the Egyptian people's standard of living, because they detest liberal individualism and economic freedom.
> ...



i quoted the same article previously.   it is in another post on this thread...  did not take the time to link each section of the article....  now we have that out of the way, what part do you or do you not agree with?   we can enter into an intelligent conversation or we can shoot the messenger.....


----------



## Bosun (Feb 16, 2011)

Bosun said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > No link to that quote, I wonder why?
> ...



my bad, i liked it in another thread, here: http://www.usmessageboard.com/polit...dent-much-credit-post3327491.html#post3327491


----------



## naskobg (Feb 16, 2011)

I was in Egypt and i liked it. Now I hate all the egyptian fucked men. If I can say that they are men. Shame for you fucked idiots.
P. S. I have regystered myself here only to say that.
FUCKED IDIOTS


----------



## Bosun (Feb 16, 2011)

naskobg said:


> I was in Egypt and i liked it. Now I hate all the egyptian fucked men. If I can say that they are men. Shame for you fucked idiots.


 its always the guys fault.. obama's fault, bush's fault, "bill" clinton's fault.   Ask my wife and she will tell you it is aways my fault, tooo....


----------



## naskobg (Feb 16, 2011)

Bosun said:


> naskobg said:
> 
> 
> > I was in Egypt and i liked it. Now I hate all the egyptian fucked men. If I can say that they are men. Shame for you fucked idiots.
> ...


What you want to say? Maybe it is her fault????


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 16, 2011)

naskobg said:


> I was in Egypt and i liked it. Now I hate all the egyptian fucked men. If I can say that they are men. Shame for you fucked idiots.
> P. S. I have regystered myself here only to say that.
> FUCKED IDIOTS



LOL what a fucking clown, you liked the dirty streets and the horney strange men touching you? good for you.


----------



## naskobg (Feb 16, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> naskobg said:
> 
> 
> > I was in Egypt and i liked it. Now I hate all the egyptian fucked men. If I can say that they are men. Shame for you fucked idiots.
> ...


Fucking clown are you. I liked the historical sights. Have you ever seen them live?


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 16, 2011)

naskobg said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > naskobg said:
> ...



LOL outside of that most of Egypt is a third world shit hole with dirty streets, people just throw garbage wherever they feel like it. Most Egyptians could give a shit about the historical sites.


----------



## naskobg (Feb 16, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> naskobg said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...


Here you are right.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 16, 2011)

naskobg said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > naskobg said:
> ...



Egyptians need to work on their quality of life, among other things. Tossing Mubarak isn't going to make Egypt any cleaner though, there has to be real change in attitudes and mentalities, this takes generations in most cases.


----------



## asterism (Feb 16, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> naskobg said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



The Pyramid site is great except that you can smell Cairo from there.


----------



## Sky Dancer (Feb 16, 2011)

naskobg said:


> Bosun said:
> 
> 
> > naskobg said:
> ...



Rape is the fault of the rapist.


----------



## naskobg (Feb 16, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> naskobg said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...


Again mistake. Not generations. After 200 years they will be the same shits.


----------



## Jos (Feb 16, 2011)

> Were there any witnesses to this alleged 'sexual' assualt ? (as opposed to a crowd of people hollering at her, or smacking or pushing her around and in the process touching her in her 'no no places' as we tell our kids) You know witnesses are people willing to come forward and say 'Yep, I saw it, that's what happened all right'
> 
> The second red flag was the use of terms like 'she was surrounded by dangerous elements'  and  'It was a crowd of 200 whipped up into a frenzy !'  nothing suspicious here right ??!!
> 
> 'She was rescued by a group of women and about 20 soldiers' .. so I assume one of them (at least) must have seen this alleged 'sexual' assault right? Did they attempt to take her to any hospital or anywhere else for medical treatment ? Did the soldiers attempt to round up those responsible ? Did in fact, anybody see this alleged sexual assault which presumably took place in a crowd of thousands of witnesses ? C'mon folks .. anybody ?


Welcome to the Alaska Intel Report ..: CBS NEWS REPORTER 'SEXUALLY ASSAULTED' BY GANG IN CAIRO ?


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 16, 2011)

naskobg said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > naskobg said:
> ...



Well I tried to give them the benefit of the doubt, your probably right though.


----------



## MikeK (Feb 16, 2011)

Sky Dancer said:


> Rape is the fault of the rapist.


The act of rape is a crime, not a fault.  But fools rush in where wise men (and women) fear to go.  

In addition to the extremely agitated nature of the crowds in the streets it had been announced a day or two in advance of Logan's experience that thousands of felons had escaped from local prisons and were roaming freely.  Also, Anderson Cooper, a male journalist colleague of Logan's, had already been snatched and pummeled by a mob and luckily escaped with his life.  So I'm wondering if Ms. Logan might be an observant Catholic and under the impression at the time that Saint Michael was protectively watching over her.  

As the father of three girls I naturally deplore any form of sexual assault and/or male violence against women.  But I'm left to wonder just what the hell motivated this babe to put herself in an ideal position to be raped or molested -- and possibly killed?  I'm thinking that it's likely her parents never cautioned her about certain aspects of life that every woman should know.

If I were a journalist, even if I were allowed to carry a firearm, I would not have put myself in that very dangerous situation.  Because Americans are not well-liked in any Mid-Eastern nation and my life is much more valuable to me than career advancement.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Feb 16, 2011)

Keep in mind, if she got pregnant from the rape, 

and the Right had its way...

...she'd be denied an abortion, and, if she got one anyway,

in the eyes of the Right, she'd be as much a criminal as her rapists.


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 16, 2011)

naskobg said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > naskobg said:
> ...



Do you think they need do way instain mother who kill their babbys?


----------



## thereisnospoon (Feb 16, 2011)

NYcarbineer said:


> Keep in mind, if she got pregnant from the rape,
> 
> and the Right had its way...
> 
> ...


Go scratch your ass in Macy's window. You elitist prick.


----------



## 52ndStreet (Feb 16, 2011)

CBS News reporter Lara Logan was gang raped and beaten by an angry mob a yesterday.
She was flown out of Egypt, a yesterday for treatment at a U.S. hospital.

Source , N.Y. Post.

2/16/2011


----------



## driveby (Feb 16, 2011)

Who's ass is Obama going to kick on this matter?....


----------



## rikules (Feb 16, 2011)

52ndStreet said:


> CBS News reporter Lara Logan was gang raped and beaten by an angry mob a yesterday.
> She was flown out of Egypt, a yesterday for treatment at a U.S. hospital.
> 
> Source , N.Y. Post.
> ...



it is sickening when conservative men behave like this.

if lara is considered a "liberal" im sure most cons are happy this happened


----------



## driveby (Feb 16, 2011)

rikules said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > CBS News reporter Lara Logan was gang raped and beaten by an angry mob a yesterday.
> ...



Conservatives from the army are the ones that ended the attack, moonbat......


----------



## Sallow (Feb 16, 2011)

That's terrible.


----------



## Intense (Feb 16, 2011)

rikules said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > CBS News reporter Lara Logan was gang raped and beaten by an angry mob a yesterday.
> ...



You are one Sick Fuck!


----------



## Sallow (Feb 16, 2011)

Looked at the article..it doesn't appear she was "raped".


----------



## Kalam (Feb 16, 2011)

Sallow said:


> Looked at the article..it doesn't appear she was "raped".



Yes, by Muslims (who were all supporters of Shari'ah) while the entire crowd watched and celebrated -- this has been confirmed by the Official USMB Assumption-Making Task Force.


----------



## Valerie (Feb 16, 2011)

Sallow said:


> Looked at the article..it doesn't appear she was "raped".





The articles I saw said "sexually assaulted" which could really mean a whole range of things such as groping...?





> Logan, 39, was covering celebrations for a "60 Minutes" story when a frenzied mob of about 200 people surrounded her, her crew and their security team, according to a CBS statement. Separated from the others in the chaos, Logan was surrounded, beaten and sexually assaulted, the statement said.
> 
> A group of women and about 20 Egyptian soldiers intervened to rescue the correspondent, the network said.
> 
> ...


----------



## NYcarbineer (Feb 16, 2011)

thereisnospoon said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Keep in mind, if she got pregnant from the rape,
> ...



Go write a note to Santa and tell him you want something worthwhile to say on USMB for Christmas.


----------



## Sallow (Feb 16, 2011)

Valerie said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Looked at the article..it doesn't appear she was "raped".
> ...



Basically..yes.

Still, it's a terrible thing. The American press basically kept the whole "revolution" from going down the tubes.

Kind of torn on this..although I am a big believer in equality..I have to question the wisdom of sending an attactive blonde American in the middle of a demonstration basically filled with men who consider this the peak in attractiveness. And some of whom don't consider women to be their equals.


----------



## Tank (Feb 16, 2011)

If she had worn a burka, this might not have happened.


----------



## Valerie (Feb 16, 2011)

Tank said:


> If she had worn a burka, this might not have happened.





  True.


----------



## Intense (Feb 16, 2011)

Sallow said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



She should not have been there.


----------



## Intense (Feb 16, 2011)

Kalam said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Looked at the article..it doesn't appear she was "raped".
> ...



Actually, I would assume that She was roughed up and Molested, not Raped. She should not have been there. Big Thank You to those that did intervene.


----------



## Kalam (Feb 16, 2011)

Intense said:


> Actually, I would assume that She was roughed up and Molested, not Raped.


Oh, I know. I was just echoing some of the sentiments shared in the other thread (perhaps a merge would be appropriate?)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/media/155323-tahrir-square-rape-celebration.html

_"Those animals are scum, but I guess Allah allows that stuff right?"

"BLULUULOOLOOOLOOO!!! BLULOOLOOOLOO!!! VE GANG RAPEDZ YOUZ FOR ALLAH!!! BLUULIOOLOOOOLOOO!!! VE BLOWZ YOU UP!!! BLULOOLOOOLOOOO!!!!! BLULOOLOOO!!! ANGRY CAMEL MAN GANG RAPEDZ FOR ALLAH!!! BLULOOLOOLOOOOO!!! ALLAH BE PRAISEDZ!!!! BLULOOLOOO!!!!! VE IZZ RELIGION OF PIECE!!! PIECE OF ASS!!!! BLULOOOLOOOLOOO!!! BLULOOOOLOOOOO!!!!!"

"Sharia Law is a scurge on civilization and should be irraticated!"

"Sharia Law does not 'forbid' rape. Sharia law shames the victims of rape...These people are lower than animals."_​


Intense said:


> Big Thank You to those that did intervene.


Agreed.


----------



## Zander (Feb 16, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...



Wow - you really like your racial slurs Maggie!! How caring of you! BTW,  Is a camel jockey the same as a towel head? What about rag heads? Abba dabba? Blackhead? Habib? Hajii? Jawa? Rug Pilot? Sand *******?  Skunk?  All the same? I am only asking since you are such an expert -  after all you are the only person in the thread to use an ethnic slur.


----------



## Zander (Feb 16, 2011)

They probably weren't Muslims. We all know Muslims are kind and tolerant of all people.  They are the religion of peace.  They never engage in violence or displays of rage and anger. 

If the woman was in fact actually raped she can bring up the men on charges in a Sharia court. She will only need to find  4 Muslim men who witnessed the attack and are willing to testify on her behalf. No problem! Of course she will be stoned to death either way, but at least she will have her justice. Allah be praised.


----------



## Kalam (Feb 16, 2011)

Zander said:


> If the woman was in fact actually raped she can bring up the men on charges in a Sharia court. She will only need to find  4 Muslim men who witnessed the attack and are willing to testify on her behalf.


Incorrect.

Are Raped Women Asked to Bring Four Witnesses? - IslamonLine.net - Ask The Scholar
Four witnesses in rape?
Islam Question and Answer - Ruling on the crime of rape



Zander said:


> No problem! Of course she will be stoned to death either way, but at least she will have her justice. Allah be praised.



Wrong again. Refer to the fatawa above and this:
Punishment for Rapists - IslamonLine.net - Ask The Scholar

Hate on.


----------



## Tank (Feb 16, 2011)

This is just a little taste of what the Muslim is cooking


----------



## Zander (Feb 16, 2011)

Kalam said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > If the woman was in fact actually raped she can bring up the men on charges in a Sharia court. She will only need to find  4 Muslim men who witnessed the attack and are willing to testify on her behalf.
> ...



Did you bother to read the links you posted???  Islam does nothing to protect women in the case of rape - instead it blames the woman for being alone. Come out of the 7th century.


----------



## Kalam (Feb 16, 2011)

Zander said:


> Islam does nothing to protect women in the case of rape - instead it blames the woman for being alone.


Are you joking? Did _you_ read them? The third fatwa is the only one which mentions being alone and even it affirms that there is no punishment for the victim and lists the punishments for rapists. You are delusional. 



Zander said:


> Come out of the 7th century.


Educate yourself.


----------



## waltky (Feb 16, 2011)

What a pig...

*Journalist Nir Rosen quits after 'insensitive and offensive' Lara Logan tweets*
_February 17, 2011  * Journalist posted shameful tweets * Called beaten reporter "war monger" * Takes to Twitter to apologise_


> A JOURNALIST who tweeted derogatory comments about CBS reporter Lara Logan as the news of her assault in Egypt was breaking has been shamed into resigning.  "Jesus Christ, at a moment when she is going to become a martyr and glorified we should at least remember her role as a major war monger," Nir Rosen wrote on Twitter.  He later added, "Look, she was probably groped like thousands of other women."
> 
> Logan has now returned home, after being discharged from an unnamed hospital on Tuesday afternoon (local time).  The Daily Beast reports she is in "remarkably good spirits" as she recuperates at her home with her husband and children, after the horrific attack.  CBS has said the reporter was in Cairo on Friday when she, her team and their security "were surrounded by a dangerous element amidst the celebration".  Logan suffered "a brutal and sustained sexual assault and beating", CBS said.  She was saved by a group of women and an estimated 20 Egyptian soldiers, the network said.
> 
> ...



See also:

*Egyptian women's issues highlighted by Logan case*
_Feb 16,`11 -- For a moment, it seemed Egypt wasn't just throwing off its political shackles. Women long suffering from the scourge of sexual harassment reported Cairo's Tahrir Square, command central of the uprising, had become a safe zone free of the groping and leering common in their country._


> Now the reported attack on a senior U.S. television correspondent during the final night of the 18-day revolt has shown that the threat of violence against women in Egypt remains very real.  CBS has said its chief foreign correspondent, Lara Logan, went through a "brutal and sustained sexual assault and beating" by a frenzied mob in the square during Friday's celebrations of Egyptian President Hosni Mubarak's ouster. The Associated Press does not name victims of sexual assault unless the victim agrees to be identified.
> 
> Logan was released from a U.S. hospital and was recovering Wednesday in her Washington-area home, as her story raised issues often left unaddressed in the Middle East.  On Wednesday, a White House official speaking on the condition of anonymity said President Barack Obama spoke with Logan on the telephone without disclosing details of the conversation.
> 
> ...


----------



## Intense (Feb 16, 2011)

Merged.


----------



## Zander (Feb 16, 2011)

Kalam said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > Islam does nothing to protect women in the case of rape - instead it blames the woman for being alone.
> ...



You believe that a diety named ALLAH is going to reward you in the afterlife and you have the nerve to call me delusional.    Really, that is simply too rich. 

Here in the real world - Islam's record on Women's rights speaks for itself.  It is atrocious.


----------



## Kalam (Feb 16, 2011)

Zander said:


> You believe that a diety named ALLAH is going to reward you in the afterlife and you have the nerve to call me delusional.    Really, that is simply too rich.


Is this supposed to make me angry? What a diaphanous attempt to draw attention away from your attempt to misrepresent the information I posted. 



Zander said:


> Here in the real world - Islam's record on Women's rights speaks for itself.  It is atrocious.


And here you imply that every crime committed in a region can be ascribed to the dominant religion there. Brilliant.


----------



## Zander (Feb 16, 2011)

Kalam said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > You believe that a diety named ALLAH is going to reward you in the afterlife and you have the nerve to call me delusional.    Really, that is simply too rich.
> ...


I did not imply anything - it was Muslims who committed the violent act against this woman. That is beyond dispute.  Does that mean all Muslims are violent? Of course not. But to pretend that Islam treats women fairly is an insult to any intelligent person. Islam views women as little more than chattel.

As for your "facts" - Islam has literally millions of interpretations and a fatwah is not a LAW - it is an opinion.  Bin Laden has issued 3 "fatwahs" for Muslims to take up arms against the United States.  Is that the LAW now??   

Anyone with even a cursory knowledge of Islam knows that there are completely different rules and Fatwah's (opinions) depending upon the country, the region, the particular sect  etc...  SO your "fatwahs" are not proof - they are opinion. That leaves us with relying upon what the sharia courts (sic) actually do and the words of the Qur'an and other "holy" books. 



> The Qur'an:
> 
> Qur'an (2:282) - Establishes that a woman's testimony is worth only half that of a man's in court (there is no "he said/she said" gridlock in Islam).
> 
> ...


From the Hadith:



> Bukhari (5:59:462) - The background for the Qur'anic requirement of four witnesses to adultery.  Muhammad's favorite wife, Aisha, was accused of cheating [on her polygamous husband].  Three witnesses corroborated the event, but Muhammad did not want to believe it, and so established the arbitrary rule that four witnesses are required.



The sad reality is that Rape is virtually impossible to prove under Islamic law (Sharia) - even in more moderate countries.  If the man claims that the act was consensual sex, there is very little that the woman can do to refute this.  Islam places the burden of avoiding sexual encounters of any sort on the woman.

Feel free to "sell crazy" somewhere else.


----------



## chesswarsnow (Feb 16, 2011)

Sorry bout that,


1. Zander you are correct in everything, and Islam is worthless dung, meant for the dung pile.
2. Actually dung is better than Islam, at least its useful to fertilize the crops.
3. Islam has no use, none.
4. This reporter should not of been raped, and didn't deserve this, and the people of Egypt are *ALL* to blame, and when things really get bad there this summer, let them remember this act, during the end of their old leader, and the standing up of a new one in the future, same as the old boss, you wait and see.
5. And when the people of Egypt, all start to starve this summer, fuck em!


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## waltky (Feb 17, 2011)

Zander:

... anything in the Quran or Hadith `bout hypocracy?

Granny'd like to send it to dat Amerdinerjab fella.


----------



## probus (Feb 17, 2011)

let's see u guys make something out of what u are being handed because of American largesse and intervention-- u guys were like a ripe egg ready to be fertilized-- Regards, probus


----------



## 52ndStreet (Feb 17, 2011)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> (CBSNews)  On Friday February 11, the day Egyptian president Hosni Mubarak stepped down, CBS correspondent Lara Logan was covering the jubilation in Tahrir Square for a 60 MINUTES story when she and her team and their security were surrounded by a dangerous element amidst the celebration. It was amob of more than 200 people whipped into frenzy.
> In the crush of the mob, she was separated from her crew. She wassurrounded and suffered a brutal and sustained sexual assault andbeating before being saved by a group of women and an estimated 20Egyptian soldiers. She reconnected with the CBS team, returned to herhotel and returned to the United States on the first flight the nextmorning. She is currently in the hospital recovering.
> 
> There will be no further comment from CBS News and Correspondent Loganand her family respectfully request privacy at this time.
> ...



Who are you Fitnah to take over my post !?
52nd Street.
Why don't you think of your own news items to post?.!!


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Feb 17, 2011)

Check yourself  before you wreck yourself.
http://www.usmessageboard.com/3324751-post1.html


----------



## hjmick (Feb 17, 2011)

A very good opinion piece in the Boston Herald today:



> *CBS complicit in news coverup*
> By Michael Graham
> Thursday, February 17, 2011
> 
> ...


----------



## LibocalypseNow (Feb 17, 2011)

And they shouted Jew!!! Jew!!! Gee what a shocker there.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 17, 2011)

What if an Arab woman was raped in a protest in downtown Detroit? there would be Muslims rioting demanding the heads of the people responsible.


----------



## LibocalypseNow (Feb 17, 2011)

Arabs are the most irrationally violent people on this Planet. They only bring death & misery everywhere they go in the World.


----------



## vixi (Feb 17, 2011)

LibocalypseNow said:


> Arabs are the most irrationally violent people on this Planet. They only bring death & misery everywhere they go in the World.



not according to the BOOK OF BABBLES ( Bible )


----------



## Ropey (Feb 17, 2011)

vixi said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> > Arabs are the most irrationally violent people on this Planet. They only bring death & misery everywhere they go in the World.
> ...



Quoted for posterity.


----------



## chesswarsnow (Feb 17, 2011)

Sorry bout that,





High_Gravity said:


> What if an Arab woman was raped in a protest in downtown Detroit? there would be Muslims rioting demanding the heads of the people responsible.






1. You mean like 200 Christians raping that Miss Universe chick, the arab muslim, out in the New York City Times Square, infront of the whole world, with cameras rolling, while Christian man after Christian man, filled her with their seed, wham, wham wham,..two hundred times over?


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 17, 2011)

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did that actually happen?


----------



## chesswarsnow (Feb 17, 2011)

Sorry bout that,






High_Gravity said:


> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry bout that,
> ...





1. No of course not.
2. Just drawing a comparison for all to see.



Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## logical4u (Feb 17, 2011)

theDoctorisIn said:


> The Joe said:
> 
> 
> > I don't feel sorry for her.  In no way did she deserve to have this happen to her, but what do you expect to when you go around calling for sharia law thru democracy.  If anything, you can anticipate this to be the norm until the liberals are ready to call a terrorist a terrorist.
> ...



The muslim 'hood.


----------



## logical4u (Feb 17, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> The Joe said:
> 
> 
> > I don't feel sorry for her.  In no way did she deserve to have this happen to her, but what do you expect to when you go around calling for sharia law thru democracy.  If anything, you can anticipate this to be the norm until the liberals are ready to call a terrorist a terrorist.
> ...



When was a woman "seperated" from her group and "sexually assaulted" for 20+ minutes at any demonstration in the USA?  If you want to make statements excusing this behavior, produce some stats.


----------



## LibocalypseNow (Feb 17, 2011)

She was a JOOOOOOOOOO!!!! So she deserved it. Well that's what the Racist Arab idiots are saying anyway. Is she really even Jewish? Anyone know?


----------



## logical4u (Feb 17, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > The Infidel said:
> ...



Isn't Egypt 90% muslim?  Aren't any other faiths (people of other religions), persecuted (therefore would not do anything in public to draw attention)?  Just sayin....


----------



## logical4u (Feb 17, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> i love how worked up yall can get about this but very little is being said about women being raped in the military in the us and how that is ignored....you want to be outraged...why dont you be outraged about something closer to home?



Who in the military is saying this is "acceptable"?  Where in the military has a group of people gathered where a woman was forced away from the people she was with and raped right there in the group?  Where did 20 other soldiers have to come to her rescue (along with a bunch of women), to stop the attack (to keep the "line" from growing).  There are very few that think rape is acceptable, in this country.  How many in that country do you think believe rape is acceptable (especially when done against women that are not behaving acording to Sharia)?  
'Bones, there is quit a difference: this was a 'community' acting against one woman, in this country, rape is not committed by a large group of men (maybe a little group of animals, not men).  Why would we want Sharia here?


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 17, 2011)

LibocalypseNow said:


> She was a JOOOOOOOOOO!!!! So she deserved it. Well that's what the Racist Arab idiots are saying anyway. Is she really even Jewish? Anyone know?



I read somewhere she was South African, I don't believe she is Jewish, either way that is no excuse for this despicable behavior.


----------



## logical4u (Feb 17, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Women can't walk the streets of Egypt without being harassed by strange horney men, Egypt has very high rates for female sexual assault, this is not surprising. Egyptians could give a fuck less about journalists too by the way in case anyone has cared to notice.
> 
> UNFPA Egypt - Gender-based Violence
> 
> Al-Ahram Weekly | Egypt | Women are hurting



Thank you, a lot of the post ignore the fact that this part of the world is HOSTILE towards women; it does not matter how she is dressed (or not).  The people saying this protest is about democracy is ignoring the pain and suffering of half the population.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 17, 2011)

logical4u said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Women can't walk the streets of Egypt without being harassed by strange horney men, Egypt has very high rates for female sexual assault, this is not surprising. Egyptians could give a fuck less about journalists too by the way in case anyone has cared to notice.
> ...



The people trying to compare the treatment of women in Egypt to the US are retarded, in the US if you grab a womans ass in a shopping mall or night club you are likely to get your teeth knocked out by other men at the scene, and have charges pressed against you for sexual harassment. In Egypt if someone touches a woman the other guys just laught and make crude remarks, thats just how the culture is there. Anyone that doesn't believe me can go to Egypt and see for themselves.


----------



## vixi (Feb 17, 2011)

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 1. Zander you are correct in everything, and Islam is worthless dung, meant for the dung pile.
> ...


----------



## strollingbones (Feb 17, 2011)

logical4u said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > The Joe said:
> ...



wilding...central park...

Central Park Jogger case - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 17, 2011)

vixi said:


> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry bout that,
> ...


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 17, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...



Thats an unfortunate thing that happened but police pursued the case right? are the Egyptian police pursuing who assaulted this woman? I didn't hear anything.


----------



## logical4u (Feb 17, 2011)

rikules said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > CBS News reporter Lara Logan was gang raped and beaten by an angry mob a yesterday.
> ...



You could not be more wrong.  Conservatives want freedom (not support) for everyone.  If a woman can not move in public, that is not freedom.  I thought the libs are the ones saying this is all about democracy.... maybe they mean democracy for the muslims that want to impose Sharia law on the rest of the population.


----------



## Sky Dancer (Feb 17, 2011)

logical4u said:


> rikules said:
> 
> 
> > 52ndStreet said:
> ...




I completely agree with you.  If a woman can not move in public, that is not freedom.  I'm a liberal.  I support freedom of religion in our country, including the rights of Muslims to practice Islam.

I completely oppose theocracy in any form, with any religion.  If US Muslims seek to impose Sharia Law on other Americans I will be first in line to oppose them.

How sweet to find common ground with a conservative.


----------



## Jos (Feb 17, 2011)

UPDATE: CBS Senior Reporter Lara Logan Was Not Raped
UPDATE: CBS Senior Reporter Lara Logan Was Not Raped, Resting At Home


----------



## logical4u (Feb 17, 2011)

Kalam said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > You believe that a diety named ALLAH is going to reward you in the afterlife and you have the nerve to call me delusional.    Really, that is simply too rich.
> ...



Aren't you the one claiming that Sharia law (the most intolerable political system) is inseperable from the "spiritual" islam?


----------



## Sky Dancer (Feb 17, 2011)

logical4u said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...



Sharia Law can only be imposed in an Islamic theocracy.  We would never put up with that in the US.

Even on my most paranoid days, I still think separation of church and state will always be the law of our land.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 17, 2011)

Sky Dancer said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > Kalam said:
> ...



Preach!


----------



## Sky Dancer (Feb 17, 2011)

MikeK said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > Rape is the fault of the rapist.
> ...




Your statement sounds as if you blame Lara Logan for 'putting herself in a positon to be raped, molested and possibly killed'.  She's a news reporter, and a fearless one.  Should only male reporters take dangerous assignments?  I'm sure Ms Logan was cautioned about the dangers of covering this event.  That doesn't mean it was predictable and she deliberately set out to be gang raped.

Anderson Cooper may have been snatched and pummeled but he wasn't gang raped.  That Ms Logan was is a reflection of the hatred for women this culture has.

The fault of this crime lies on the feet of the criminal, the rapist, NOT the rape survivor.


----------



## logical4u (Feb 17, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieMae said:
> ...



So you show 5 that is five animals compared to the tens and tens of animals that assualted the reporter in Egypt.  Great stretch.  Both are extremely wrong, they are crimes.  Difference: one culture tries to stop this behavior, the other culture welcomes it.  Let's see if you can guess  which is which?


----------



## logical4u (Feb 17, 2011)

Sky Dancer said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > Kalam said:
> ...



Sorry to disagree so soon.  It is not the law of the land.  In California San Fran has denounced RCC over homosexual adoption [the homosexuals want to force RCC orphanages (caring for children) to give children to homosexuals against the RCC teachings (directly against the faith)].  This is a direct attack against freedom of religion (there are other orphanages).  When Oklahoma tried to pass a law to keep muslim law out of our courts, it was struck down.  If we are not vigilant, our country will not have the freedoms preserved.  That is part of our job as citizens, to protect liberty for the future generations.


----------



## Sky Dancer (Feb 17, 2011)

logical4u said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...



I wasn't aware of the courts deciding to force RCC orphanages to offer children homes in gay and lesbian households.  Do you have a link for that?  The story is of interest to me for a couple of reasons.  One.  I'm a childless lesbian who would have made a great parent.  Two.  I was raised a Catholic.  Three.  I lived for several years of my childhood in RCC foster homes. Four.  I am opposed to anything that smacks of theocracy.

I completely agree with you that our job as citizens is to protect liberty for future generations.


----------



## logical4u (Feb 17, 2011)

Sky Dancer said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > Sky Dancer said:
> ...



It was not a court, it was .... 2006, an anti-Catholic resolution was adopted in the City and County of San Francisco

San Francisco takes Catholic Church to Supreme Court - National practical spirituality | Examiner.com                                            slanted against RCC

California Catholic Daily -                                                           slanted toward RCC


----------



## MikeK (Feb 17, 2011)

Sky Dancer said:


> Your statement sounds as if you blame Lara Logan for 'putting herself in a positon to be raped, molested and possibly killed'.  She's a news reporter, and a fearless one.  Should only male reporters take dangerous assignments?  I'm sure Ms Logan was cautioned about the dangers of covering this event.  That doesn't mean it was predictable and she deliberately set out to be gang raped.
> 
> Anderson Cooper may have been snatched and pummeled but he wasn't gang raped.  That Ms Logan was is a reflection of the hatred for women this culture has.
> 
> The fault of this crime lies on the feet of the criminal, the rapist, NOT the rape survivor.


You can complain all you wish to about it but the fact remains, fools rush in where wise men (and women) fear to go.  

This notion you have that rape is motivated by hatred is fanciful feminist nonsense.  While it might be true that a percentage of rapists harbor pathological feelings toward women the vast majority of them just want to get laid and have no problem with taking it by force.  In fact they like it better that way.  They have the same mentality as those who take property by force and it's no more complicated than that.  

It's not a "fault."  It's a criminal propensity.  It has to do with sex, not hate.  Any woman who consciously places herself in a position where she is particularly vulnerable is either a fool, or is simply stupid, or she harbors a subliminal wish to be raped.

And that is common sense, not sexism or male chauvinism.


----------



## Sky Dancer (Feb 17, 2011)

MikeK said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > Your statement sounds as if you blame Lara Logan for 'putting herself in a positon to be raped, molested and possibly killed'.  She's a news reporter, and a fearless one.  Should only male reporters take dangerous assignments?  I'm sure Ms Logan was cautioned about the dangers of covering this event.  That doesn't mean it was predictable and she deliberately set out to be gang raped.
> ...



1.  Rape is NOT about sex, it's about rage and domination.  It's an act of violence, not of consensual love making or sexual pleasure.  It's an act of humiliation for the victim.

2.  No woman harbors a subliminal wish to be beaten and gang raped.

3.  Rapists are not guys who just want to get laid.  If so, then that makes EVERY man who wants to have sex a rapist.  This was a violent assault.  Wake up.

4.  Lara Logan is not a fool.  She is a courageous journalist.  She is braver than you are.

5.  I hope you don't have daughters, a wife or a mother that is assaulted.  I pray your loved ones are NEVER sexually assaulted so that you will not be in a position to hurt them further by blaming them if the unthinkable ever happened.

6.  Your view of victims who are raped is indeed sexist and chauvinistic.  You think men should have the privelege of raping a woman whenever they choose because they want sex, and any woman who gets in their way is to blame.  That's disgusting.  What century were you born in?

I've got a suggestion for you.  Go work in a Rape Crisis Center for a year.


----------



## spectrumc01 (Feb 17, 2011)

My question is... If a child is the result of the rape...does she get an abortion? and what do the christians, and anti abortion people think? just wondering?


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 17, 2011)

spectrumc01 said:


> My question is... If a child is the result of the rape...does she get an abortion? and what do the christians, and anti abortion people think? just wondering?



They need to do way instai.....





...ah fuck it.


----------



## MikeK (Feb 17, 2011)

Sky Dancer said:


> 1.  Rape is NOT about sex, it's about rage and domination.  It's an act of violence, not of love making or sexual pleasure.  It's an act of humiliation for the victim.


While that might be true in a small number of cases it is not true in the majority of rapes.  You need to talk with some experienced urban cops rather than forming an impression based on tv dramatizations.  



> 2.  No woman harbors a subliminal wish to be beaten and gang raped.


I didn't suggest that they did.  What I said is some women harbor rape fantasies.  Which, in extreme cases, develop into a subliminal wish to be raped.  But a wish to be beaten and gang raped would be a sado/masochistic fantasy.  

Don't take my word for it.  Ask a forensic Ph.D., or research it via Google.  It is a recognized phenomenon.



> 3.  Rapists are not guys who just want to get laid.  If so, then by definition that makes EVERY man who wants to have sex a rapist.  This was a violent assault.  Wake up.


Every man wants to drive a nice car.  Some men satisfy that wish by stealing cars.  The same mentality applies to the average rapist:  I want it. I see an opportunity.  I take it.  In most cases it's nothing more complicated than that.  

Again, talk to an experienced cop if you doubt it.   



> 4.  Lara Logan is not a fool.  She is a courageous journalist.  She is braver than you are.


What she is or is not depends entirely on how aware she was of what was likely to happen to her.  

I would not park my shiny Cadillac overnight on Simpson Street and Southern Boulevard in the South Bronx -- because I'm not a fool.  Nor am I stupid.  Nor do I harbor a masochistic urge to suffer the loss of my car.  And what we're talking about here is the same proposition.  Nothing more complicated or Freudian than that.  




> 5.  I hope you don't have daughters, a wife or a mother that is assaulted.  I pray your loved ones are NEVER sexually assaulted so that you will not be in a position to hurt them further by blaming them if the unthinkable ever happened.


My three girls were carefully and repeatedly warned by me and by their mother that there are some really bad men in the world and women need to avoid placing themselves in vulnerable positions.  




> 6.  Your view of victims who are raped is indeed sexist and chauvinistic.


And your view of rape is right out of some radical feminist diatribe and is rooted in resentment of the primitive superiority of the male.  You seem to have difficulty dealing with the natural fact that men are physically capable of imposing their will on women in the most primitive level of interaction. 



> You think men should have the privelege of raping a woman whenever they choose because they want sex, and any woman who gets in their way is to blame.  That's disgusting.  What century were you born in?


I've said absolutely nothing to support that hysterical observation.  I've stated that I deplore the crime of rape but that fact does not distort my perception of reality, which you seem to have a problem with.  



> I've got a suggestion for you.  Go work in a Rape Crisis Center for a year.


What would I learn there?  And from whom?  Do you believe that every woman who is raped ends up in a crisis center?  Or would you believe that only a small percentage of them do -- probably those who were victims of the psychopathic types.  

The bottom line here is most men are not inclined to commit rape but some men are.  There is nothing I can do about that.  So sensible women should understand that and avoid placing themselves in vulnerable situations.  That is and has been my only position, which I regard as common sense.   But you have interpreted it as pro-rape, sexist male chauvinism.   

I wonder how many here agree with you.


----------



## waltky (Feb 17, 2011)

Granny says, "Big man! - 15 minutes of fame at Lara Logan's expense...

*How Could Nir Rosen Not Have Known his Lara Logan Tweets Crossed the Line?*
_I'd never heard of Nir Rosen until Tuesday, when he became the author of the most reviled Tweets on the planet._


> Shortly after CBS sent out a news release explaining that correspondent Lara Logan "suffered a brutal and sustained sexual assault and beating" from a crowd of Egyptians following the resignation of Egyptian President Hosni Mubarak, Rosen started posting Tweets. (I'm cleaning up the language of his quotes here, by the way, but making no other changes.)
> 
> "Lara Logan had to outdo Anderson. Where was her buddy McCrystal."
> 
> ...


----------



## Sky Dancer (Feb 18, 2011)

MikeK said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > 1.  Rape is NOT about sex, it's about rage and domination.  It's an act of violence, not of love making or sexual pleasure.  It's an act of humiliation for the victim.
> ...



Yes.  I think you are pro-rape and sexist.  Why do I think that?  You think that women want to be brutally raped and beaten.  They don't.  You think women should be blamed for any rapes because they should have avoided placing themselves in vulnerable positions.

I think you ought to go work in a rape center because you don't know shit about rape.

Probably, you don't think married women get raped by their husbands, children get raped by their parents, girls get raped by boyfriends etc etc etc.

There is plenty that you as a man can do to support women.  Judging them when they're violated is not support.

You can educate yourself and other men about rape and work with women and men to solve this problem.

You also don't know shit about S/M. power and trust sex play.  This is not rape but sex between consenting adults, there is a safe word, both partners are in complete control and the activity can stop any time it becomes too scary.

You are completely clueless about rape.  Go to a rape center and talk to some of the counselors there.


----------



## MikeK (Feb 18, 2011)

Sky Dancer said:


> Yes.  I think you are pro-rape and sexist.  Why do I think that?  You think that women want to be brutally raped and beaten.  They don't.  You think women should be blamed for any rapes because they should have avoided placing themselves in vulnerable positions.


Those are things that you read into what I actually said.  



> I think you ought to go work in a rape center because you don't know shit about rape.


And exactly what would I do at this rape center?  



> Probably, you don't think married women get raped by their husbands, children get raped by their parents, girls get raped by boyfriends etc etc etc.


I know all that along with the fact that some men actually rape other men and boys.  But if you know of a way to prevent the crime of rape please tell me what it is.   



> There is plenty that you as a man can do to support women.


Such as?  And please be specific.  



> Judging them when they're violated is not support.


I haven't judged anyone.  Nor do I assume that when a woman claims she's been raped it's necessarily true.  Or are you willing to say that it's always true -- and always exactly the way it's reported without any mitigating factors?  



> You can educate yourself and other men about rape and work with women and men to solve this problem.


What is there to know that I don't already know?  Again, please be specific.



> You also don't know shit about S/M. power and trust sex play.


What I know about S&M behaviors is that it occurs in degrees of severity, ranging from pretend cruelty to the application of real pain which, in extreme examples, has actually resulted in death or maiming.  So anything that happens within the extreme levels of those activities would not surprise me.  



> This is not rape but sex between consenting adults, there is a safe word, both partners are in complete control and the activity can stop any time it becomes too scary.


Are you willing to say that these games never get out of hand?  Never ever?  



> You are completely clueless about rape.


Again, what is there to know?  And, again, please be specific.  

Also, please keep in mind that I am not a woman and therefore I perceive certain things differently from the way women do.  As a civilized man and the father of three girls I deplore the crime of rape.  But I have no idea what more you expect of me.  

I know there is a spectrum of degrees in which rape is designated ranging from statutory rape, which is not rape at all in the accepted sense of the word, to forcible rape under the most sadistically pathological circumstances.  I believe that some types of rape call for the death penalty but before making any such judgment I would need to know all the facts.  



> Go to a rape center and talk to some of the counselors there.


What would they tell me?  I expect the dialogue would be pretty much what our exchange here is about.


----------



## logical4u (Feb 22, 2011)

Sky Dancer said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > Sky Dancer said:
> ...



Sky Dancer, don't forget to mention the men (especially in prisoner status) that are raped.  Did they want to be raped too?  How about the little boys that are raped?  Was playing alone an invitation for every pervert to rape them?  MikeK is it acceptable for men and boys to be raped (just part of life that should have no bearing on how we judge the safety of our communities), or is that going to far?  If women/girls are not safe on the streets, isn't that the very definition of anarchy?


----------



## MikeK (Feb 22, 2011)

logical4u said:


> [...]
> 
> MikeK is it acceptable for men and boys to be raped (just part of life that should have no bearing on how we judge the safety of our communities), or is that going to far?


What specifically did I say that remotely suggests rape is acceptable?   



> If women/girls are not safe on the streets, isn't that the very definition of anarchy?


I have three daughters the oldest of whom is 47.  All three were raised in New York City.  None were raped.  Nor was my late wife raped.  Nor were any of the women we know raped (that I am aware of).  So I hope you'll forgive me if I don't share your rather extreme sense of apprehension.  

Rape is one among many crimes which are perpetrated in our society on a daily basis.  People are murdered, robbed and brutally assaulted as well.  Homes and businesses are burglarized and cars are stolen.   I don't know how to eliminate such things so the only suggestion I can offer is we need to be aware of the dangers and take whatever precautions are available to us.  The best thing that any woman can do to prevent being raped is to *avoid placing herself in a position* which would accommodate that potential.  And that is the only point I've tried to make in this thread but I've been denounced as an insensitive male chauvinist.  

Do you have a better suggestion?


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 22, 2011)

Most women who are raped don't say anything though right? all the girls I talked to who were raped never said a word.


----------



## logical4u (Feb 22, 2011)

MikeK said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > [...]
> ...



I would guess you are thinking specifically of this country.  I am not.  My point was that if women are not safe to walk down the street in broad daylight in any community, world wide, then that country is not for freedom or liberty.

As far as males being raped, you seemed non-chalant about female rape, I was asking if you felt the same way when males were raped.

Knowing that rape happens, and accepting it are two different things.


----------



## MikeK (Feb 22, 2011)

logical4u said:


> I would guess you are thinking specifically of this country.


I am.  



> I am not.  My point was that if women are not safe to walk down the street in broad daylight in any community, world wide, then that country is not for freedom or liberty.


I agree.  But what do you suggest we do in the way of solving the problem?  



> As far as males being raped, you seemed non-chalant about female rape, I was asking if you felt the same way when males were raped.


If I seem _nonchalant_ it's because, as I've explained, no one close to me -- in fact no one I know, has been raped so I have no emotional connection to the act.  But if someone raped one of my girls I know I would be enraged enough to kill him

As it is, objectively, I deplore the act of forcible rape.  I believe that a man who would do something like that doesn't deserve to live in a civilized society.  But I don't relate to the act in the same way as women do, nor should you expect me to.      

As far as my feelings about male/male rape are concerned, I've heard about this but I've never known or heard of a specific instance.  I believe that it happens mainly in prisons, which is a manifestation of the perverse and incompetently managed nature of our prison system.  But I must say I do not nor have I ever felt the slightest bit concerned about it happening to me.  

If I were small, frail, effeminate and pretty, then maybe.  But as it is I have absolutely nothing to worry about along those lines.  So I don't give it much thought.


----------



## Aviatrix (Mar 10, 2011)

Today Lara Logan was the Keynote speaker at the Intercultural Management Institute's (IMI) annual conference. She spoke twice about working in multicultural environments. There was no mention of her experience in Tahrir Square on Feb 11th. 

I wonder why she is back to public speaking, but not clearing the air about what really happened to her


----------



## Intense (Mar 11, 2011)

Aviatrix said:


> Today Lara Logan was the Keynote speaker at the Intercultural Management Institute's (IMI) annual conference. She spoke twice about working in multicultural environments. There was no mention of her experience in Tahrir Square on Feb 11th.
> 
> I wonder why she is back to public speaking, but not clearing the air about what really happened to her



I suspect that she was molested and groped, not raped.


----------



## Ropey (Mar 11, 2011)

Women are not being well treated in Egypt. They never have been and right now it is even worse as men anger at women for attempting to take part in the politics.

It didn't take to long to morph into the old, did it?


----------



## High_Gravity (Mar 11, 2011)

Ropey said:


> Women are not being well treated in Egypt. They never have been and right now it is even worse as men anger at women for attempting to take part in the politics.
> 
> It didn't take to long to morph into the old, did it?



Women get treated like dogs in Egypt, and it looks like things may get worse for them when the Islamists take over that country.


----------

